# "Youth Gone Wild"



## TNCAVSCOUT (May 22, 2008)

This is a 1/35 scale model (Tamiya) of an M1A1 Abrams Main Battle Tank from Desert Storm. It was the tank commanded by my best friend. Presenting the "Youth Gone Wild," Tank C-31 of the 3rd Battalion, 32 Armored Regiment of the 1st Cavalry Division.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Exquisitely weathered, sir!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice job! Love the weathering effect. 

Sean


----------



## alex1485 (Feb 13, 2009)

whats that box on the rear right of it?


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice bit o stowage there


----------



## TNCAVSCOUT (May 22, 2008)

alex1485 said:


> whats that box on the rear right of it?


Auxilary power unit. A generator of sorts. On later models they were moved into the center of the bustle rack.


----------



## TNCAVSCOUT (May 22, 2008)

John P said:


> Exquisitely weathered, sir!


Thanks. It was my first attempt at realistic weathering.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great and based on a real tank to boot! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

